
Show HN: One link for all your Crypto Wallets - koonk
https://ethx.me/?ref=HackerNews
======
koonk
Cryptocurrency wallet addresses are long, hard to remember and difficult to
share. We know how stressful it can be to share your wallet address with your
friends and clients.

Meet Ethx.me. A simple, fast, effortless and free way to share all your crypto
wallet addresses.

------
rohit_rai9
It is the easiest way to share your crypto wallet address with your near and
dear ones for accepting crypto payments, and it also comes with lots of
features like cash back for every payment received and many more.

------
ipsi12345
Ethx.me , a secure and trustworthy wallet that allows you to make easier and
faster transactions .

